# Java 1.4 HTTPClient Content von PutMethod



## huckleberry (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe diesen HTTPClient: org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.PutMethod

Dem würde ich gerne ein Body/Content hinzufügen.. Bloß wo, wie?


```
public void setContentChunked(boolean chunked)
```
 nimmt ja nur boolean entgegen.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Huck


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2012)

so nicht?
HttpClient - Put Method


----------



## huckleberry (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe aber für meine PutMethode nur folgende beiden Methoden welche mit setRequest anfangen

```
setRequestHeader()
setRequestEntity()
```

Bin auf Java 1.4 angewiesen (bevor gleich ne Diskussion losgeht --> ja ja alt aber Mikrokontroller)


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2012)

und eine aktuelle HttpClient-Version verlangt höheres Java?
nun gut, Details weiß ich leider eh nicht dazu, hatte das nur gesucht und schnell gefunden,

habe den Thementitel angepasst, hättest du auch gleich erwähnen können..,

wenn du auf 'keine Antworten im Thread' Wert legst, so dass du in der Liste der unbeantworteten Themen besser gefunden wirst,
sag Bescheid, dann kann ich die bisherigen Antworten alle löschen

edit:
was ist denn mit dieser RequestEntity, etwa StringRequestEntity?
StringRequestEntity (HttpClient 3.1 API)


> StringRequestEntity(String content, String contentType, String charset)
> Creates a new entity with the given content, content type, and charset.


----------



## huckleberry (31. Mai 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> edit:
> Was ist denn mit dieser RequestEntity, etwa StringRequestEntity?


Probiers grad aus, wobei ich nicht so recht wiess was die letzten beiden Parameter sollen?


> contentType - The type of the content, or null. The value retured by getContentType(). If this content type contains a charset and the charset parameter is null, the content's type charset will be used.
> charset - The charset of the content, or null. Used to convert the content to bytes. If the content type does not contain a charset and charset is not null, then the charset will be appended to the content type.


----------

